# best line for surf fishing



## slayer (Mar 14, 2008)

I am fairly new to surf fishing and was wondering if anyone had advice on what fishing line to use, for extra long casts.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

20-30# Powerpro. paired up with one of the long cast-long spool spinning reels from daiwa, tica or okuma.


----------

